# Super X and Koh Gen Do



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (24/12/14)

oom rob got himself some japanese cotton?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

ET said:


> oom rob got himself some japanese cotton?



Sure have... got it ages ago and wasn't crazy about ti but now that I have seen the video I will try it again!


----------



## ET (24/12/14)

keen to hear how it compares to rayon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

ET said:


> keen to hear how it compares to rayon



Initial tests didn't impress me that much but watching Super X it would seem I may have been using too much.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Well I have to say this time the Koh Gen Do tests went a lot better thanks to Super X! I did the wick the same way and also took off the skin...



I will be doing more tests and playing with it a bit more but this time round I'm a lot more impressed... I still think Rayon will win but it is way better than my first try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Hi Rob, thanks for this
I know that eCiggies sells Japanese cotton pads and Vapemob sells the koh gen Do
I am wondering if these are the same thing...


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi Rob, thanks for this
> I know that eCiggies sells Japanese cotton pads and Vapemob sells the koh gen Do
> I am wondering if these are the same thing...



Yes I think so... I got mine from a site in the US...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Just gave Avril (my work horse) some Koh Gen Do and did it just like Super X suggested even though it looks like too little wick... awesome vape! I wonder if I need to reduce the thickness of my Rayon too?

Now to see how long this crisp fresh vape lasts!


----------



## Andre (26/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just gave Avril (my work horse) some Koh Gen Do and did it just like Super X suggested even though it looks like too little wick... awesome vape! I wonder if I need to reduce the thickness of my Rayon too?
> 
> Now to see how long this crisp fresh vape lasts!


Nope, Rayon does not expand like cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

@Rob Fisher - in my pitstop today I decided to follow Super X's advice on the Koh Gen Do

Except I have Japanese cotton pads from eCiggies. I did it the same way as SuperX did (take off the white outer parts and cut the inner part along the grain into a strip - with scissors - quite easy actually)

Wicked my trusty VM Choc Mint Reo Mini - all else equal - same coil - been using it for a while.

First few vapes reportback:
*Tastes good 
But cant really tell much difference to fresh organic cotton from Dischem*
I get that same awesome taste of fresh cotton in those "opening vapes"

If I were to be pushed, I'd say the "opening vape" is slightly "drier" and its a fraction tighter on the draw. Not bad, not good. Just a slight difference. But its very slight.

I know this juice very well so I would pick up a difference in flavour profile or "flavour volume"

Will see how the tank goes and report back tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> If I were to be pushed, I'd say the "opening vape" is slightly "drier" and its a fraction tighter on the draw. Not bad, not good. Just a slight difference. But its very slight.



Absolutely no question @Silver! I actually can't tell the difference between the two...I've had the Koh Gen Do in the REO for a few hours now and I'm gonna put Rayon back shortly. I'm a huge Rayon fan and it's quality vape lasts all day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Yip Rayon rocks and I get that first hour of crisp vape with cotton all day with Rayon. I can stop experimenting with cotton now... also Ekowool didn't do it for me... only need to try ReadyXwick when I can get my paws on some eventually.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> in my pitstop today I decided to follow Super X's advice on the Koh Gen Do



BTW I love the new phase that has appeared today and just so appropriate! 

Pitstop - Preparing REO's for action!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Ok, time to report back on the Japanese Cotton from eCiggies (maybe @Silverbear can confirm if this is the same as Koh Gen Do)

*Report back after a third of a Reo Mini tank:*

Last night before bed I took a few toots on the Mini with Koh Gen Do
This was a few hours after I wicked it. (Remember the opening vapes were very good)
Strangely, it sounded like the coil was not firing properly. The sound was very muted
I've never had this with organic cotton in this Reo with this juice. Oupa's juices always vaporise extremely well.

I took off the drip tip and it looked quite moist in there - did not look dry at all.
I squonked again.
After a few puffs it came to life again and sounded closer to normal again.
That was strange. Not really sure what happened there.

I picked up a slight muting of flavour last night.

This morning - it's okay again - but definitely has a muted flavour.
Its not vaporising with as much gusto as with the organic cotton.
Not as much vapour either
And the taste is more muted.

It could be that I wicked it incorrectly. But I followed SuperX to the letter. I tried two strips until I could move it without moving the Reo - just like he did. So I don't think I made a big mistake.

I probably need to do another wick to give it a chance - I think I will do that. Could just be that I didn't do it properly.

But I am longing for my old organic cotton. At this point in my tank (I've vaped about 1ml of the Mini bottle) I'd usually still have *epic *flavour and I'd be able to taste my coffee concentrate drops nicely. It's not like that now.

For the sake of Science I am going to do another rewicking and tankful with the Koh Gen Do. And will change nothing else. Same device, same coil, same juice. Then I will report back.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> For the sake of Science I am going to do another rewicking and tankful with the Koh Gen Do. And will change nothing else. Same device, same coil, same juice. Then I will report back.



Hi Ho @Silver you have tried Rayon haven't you?


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver you have tried Rayon haven't you?



@Rob Fisher , I have tried Rayon but not extensively
I tried it in the same Reo mini when we got it a few months back - with my Choc mint juice as well
Didnt like it. The wick felt like it was choking. But I only did two wicks so didnt give it a fair chance

Could just be that this dark Choc Mint coffee blend likes Cotton

Perhaps I need to try the Japanese Cotton and Rayon with a different lighter couloured juice


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Perhaps I need to try the Japanese Cotton and Rayon with a different lighter couloured juice



I think you should Hi Ho... I can't live without it.


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Reportback after several wicks of Japanese cotton:

I have done several wicks and tanks of VM Choc Mint and coffee concentrate on my Reo Mini (1 ohm coil) using the Japanese cotton from eCiggies. I wicked it the way Super X described in the video of the first post.

*Verdict - Its good - for me, not much difference to Dischem organic cotton*

I find its very similar to my usual Dischem organic cotton balls.
If anything id say the initial flavour on the Dischem organic cotton is better. The Japanese cotton is still good, but i prefer the organic cotton slightly. What i did find was that the Japanese cotton seemed to hold better flavour for longer. The Dischem cotton flavour seems to fall off a bit the next day. But I dont find it a problem since I like to rewick when refilling anyway.

I do find the Dischem organic cotton slightly crisper. I like that. The Japanese cotton was a bit "coarser" and slightly wetter on occasion, bit that could just be the wicking. I also found the Japanese cotton tightens the draw ever so slightly. Although I generally like tight draws, I suppose i am just used to the cotton feel.

After several wickings over the past few days with the Japanese cotton, I rewicked this afternoon with my normal Dischem organic cotton and I preferred the flavour. It was magical. It could just be that Im used to it but I still prefer it for this staple juice of mine.

I intend trying the Japanese cotton on a lighter fruity juice. Choc Mint Coffee is a very dark juice and is brutal on wicks. But so far, these are my findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Interesting @Silver ... I am quite happy with the dischem organic cotton so far, like the flavour and wicking is great. Have been looking at this and wondering if it was worth the trouble. Does it handle easier (due to being pads instead of balls)?


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Interesting @Silver ... I am quite happy with the dischem organic cotton so far, like the flavour and wicking is great. Have been looking at this and wondering if it was worth the trouble. Does it handle easier (due to being pads instead of balls)?



Interesting point
The way SuperX does it, you can quickly cut several strips so you can have plenty strips ready for wicking
Cotton takes a little bit longer from the balls. You have to get the right thickness and make sure you have a strong piece that doesnt just break easily when pulled apart. 

Id say the japanese cotton pads are a bit easier. But I am used to the cotton so it doesnt rwally worry me. When i have a few minutes spare I make several longer strips of the cotton balls ready for future wicking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Thanks @Silver ...so it's a little more convenient, but not that much if you are used to the cotton. Good to know.

I guess it will be useful for vertical coils though, since I've not had great success using cotton balls on those.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (30/12/14)

Thanks for the video. How wrong was I at doing my wicks!!! I added loads of cotton and ensured it was tightly pilled through. Just did it this way, and it changes Drip Vaping completely!!! Loving my Magma now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/12/14)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Thanks for the video. How wrong was I at doing my wicks!!! I added loads of cotton and ensured it was tightly pilled through. Just did it this way, and it changes Drip Vaping completely!!! Loving my Magma now.


Just bear in mind the video was done for a Reo, which is a bottom fed mod normally requiring less wicking material than a dripper fed from the top. Or maybe you have a Reo? In any event, most important is that it works for you - basic principles should stay the same, for a dripper you maybe could have longer tails to carry more juice.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (31/12/14)

aah, I see.Even so, I was using like 5 times that amount, but as soon as soon as I wicked my Magma, it was soooo much better. I do use more than the guy in the Video though, but thats due to my coil Size. Keep my coils to about .6 - .9 . Seems to me where I enjoy the Vape. Going lower can be a little harsh and lose a bit of the flavours. But love the Atlantis at .5...............

Reactions: Like 1


----------

